# release vaginal stricture



## karenwebb (Mar 21, 2012)

Patient legs placed in stirrups. Vaginal stricture at level 3 of vaginal vault and near the apex. Using cautery the stricture was released. There also was scar tissue on the apex that was released with cautery.


----------

